# TRT for me



## Freakmidd (Jan 6, 2022)

I was ready to start a cycle so I had my family doc run some bloods, not surprisingly my test levels were low.. so he decided to start me on Delatestryl (I'm guessing 200mg/ml but I never actually saw the vial)  and he wants me to return every 2wks for a 1ml dose.  

 It's not ideal, and I know enough to realize it's not the best dosing schedule, but he has been a very good doctor to me for almost 30yrs, and I don't want to insult his intelligence.. I am conflicted..

Anyways.. I was told that the plan is to finish the 10ml vial before the next round of bloods, so I am considering running some short esters for the next 6-8wks, and hoping to let it clear before that happens.

I know it's risky, but I was really looking forward to this cycle.. 

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Surfpro32 (Jan 6, 2022)

That could be risk because it's hard to say how long it'll take your blood markers to come back down after your short Esther and you risk losing the trust of a long term provider.
    I personally use a clinic and am on 200mg/wk+75mg nandrolone+hcg.  Mine is telemed but I do pay out of pocket.  Doctors like you to go back for your shots to get more $$ from insurance.  Perhaps you can mention it's hard to get there and maybe he will allow you to dose at home to where you can split the test dose to 50 twice a week.  That's a bit low for trt even depending on your shbg and albumin.  Maybe add some boron to lower it a bit to squeeze out more free t at least.  That's a tough one.  
If you do bump your dose, make sure to pound water for 2 days before your test to drop you hemocrit down at least.


----------



## Jonjon (Jan 6, 2022)

If you can get test on your own, why in the world are you going along with this ridiculous protocol?
I don’t care how nice the doc is.


----------



## Freakmidd (Jan 6, 2022)

Surfpro32 said:


> That could be risk because it's hard to say how long it'll take your blood markers to come back down after your short Esther and you risk losing the trust of a long term provider.
> I personally use a clinic and am on 200mg/wk+75mg nandrolone+hcg.  Mine is telemed but I do pay out of pocket.  Doctors like you to go back for your shots to get more $$ from insurance.  Perhaps you can mention it's hard to get there and maybe he will allow you to dose at home to where you can split the test dose to 50 twice a week.  That's a bit low for trt even depending on your shbg and albumin.  Maybe add some boron to lower it a bit to squeeze out more free t at least.  That's a tough one.
> If you do bump your dose, make sure to pound water for 2 days before your test to drop you hemocrit down at least.


My concern's exactly.. if it was only as easy as just getting the test back in range without worrying about the other markers,.. even then?

I will eventually have to get away from the frequent visits as that is not at all convenient, and as you said I would prefer to split the dose weekly.

Not sure how high he's gonna want to push my test levels either but I guess I'll have to cross that bridge after the follow up bloods.


----------



## Freakmidd (Jan 6, 2022)

Jonjon said:


> If you can get test on your own, why in the world are you going along with this ridiculous protocol?
> I don’t care how nice the doc is.


There's more to it than nice..

It's obvious this is not his specialty, but I'm hoping to work it into something better.

Aside from the fact that it's covered by insurance, it's always good to have a legit prescription.


----------



## Surfpro32 (Jan 6, 2022)

He probably won't want to push it out of the reference range.  Insurance companies force providers to treat numbers and not symptoms typically.  You would only be outside of the range briefly after the shot and then plummet by the time bloodwork comes.  Typically, blood should be taken the day before your next dose but at that frequency, you might still show a bit low.  I'm on 100mg 2x/wk and can get up to 1500 in my trough.  I do drop it down on occasion to around 1300 for a while. 
The reference range changes by generation.  1200 or even more used to be in range 30 yrs ago (prob not exactly 30) and drop ever year now due to lifestyle changes in young men.  That isn't a fair range for us that are a bit older.  I'm 42.


----------



## shackleford (Jan 6, 2022)

Freakmidd said:


> There's more to it than nice..
> 
> It's obvious this is not his specialty, but I'm hoping to work it into something better.
> 
> Aside from the fact that it's covered by insurance, it's always good to have a legit prescription.


can you get him to refer you to a urologist or someone who's more familiar with trt?


----------



## Freakmidd (Jan 6, 2022)

Surfpro32 said:


> He probably won't want to push it out of the reference range.  Insurance companies force providers to treat numbers and not symptoms typically.  You would only be outside of the range briefly after the shot and then plummet by the time bloodwork comes.  Typically, blood should be taken the day before your next dose but at that frequency, you might still show a bit low.  I'm on 100mg 2x/wk and can get up to 1500 in my trough.  I do drop it down on occasion to around 1300 for a while.
> The reference range changes by generation.  1200 or even more used to be in range 30 yrs ago (prob not exactly 30) and drop ever year now due to lifestyle changes in young men.  That isn't a fair range for us that are a bit older.  I'm 42.


I hear ya.. I'll be 52 this yr, so chances are he's not gonna want me in the same range as a 20yr old?


----------



## Freakmidd (Jan 6, 2022)

shackleford said:


> can you get him to refer you to a urologist or someone who's more familiar with trt?


I'm hoping to guide him in that direction.


----------

